# Grados termostato bimetálico secamanos



## forero (May 1, 2020)

Tengo un secamanos eléctrico que aunque funciona perfectamente, el aire lo expulsa frío, al abrirlo he podido comprobar que donde va la resistencia lleva un termostato de seguridad que he quitado y aunque aparentemente esta bien, tanto los contactos por donde le llega la electricidad como el propio termostato esta todo oxidado, este tipo de termostato como es dificil de conseguir, viendo una avería parecida por youtube lo que hacían es sustituir un termofusible por un termostato bimetálico, que en caso de sobrecalentamiento se rearma de nuevo

He probado con un termostato de ese tipo que tenia y funciona perfectamente, el aire sale caliente, lo que ocurre que es de muchos grados 160ºC era de una plancha para calentar bocadillos y no lo puedo poner, mi pregunta es ¿de cuanto grados debería ponerlo? según una pegatina que lleva el secamanos la resistencia tiene 1800w y según la página del fabricante ese mismo modelo tiene 1600 w, Temperatura aire (Tª=21 ºC) 55ºC (no se si es que es más moderno y han bajado la potencia de la resistencia)

Por si sirve de referencia, en el video que vi la potencia era de 2300w, llevaba  termofusible de 120 ºC y lo sustituyeron por un termostato bimetálico de 100ºC

Gracias.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 25, 2020)

Hola. Estoy reparando mi impresora láser y la misma me dice que hay un problema en el Fusor.
Desarmo todo y encuentro el termostato del cual dudo, inicialmente esta cerrado y lo caliento con
aire caliente (200°C) y este se abre, pero al retirar el calor ya no cierra ni hace nada mas.

La duda es que no se si es normalmente abierto o cerrado ... alguien lo sabe. En el encapsulado
dice:
N195
060513

pero no encuentro información precisa de el. Solo tengo esto. Gracias.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 25, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> inicialmente esta cerrado y lo caliento con
> aire caliente (200°C) y este se abre, pero al retirar el calor ya no cierra ni hace nada mas.


Pues eso es lo correcto. Inicialmente está cerrado, cuando el fusor alcanza su temperatura se abre el termostato y permanece un tiempo abierto hasta que se enfría lo suficiente y se vuelve a cerrar.
¿No especifica la inpresora cuál es el problema en el fusor?
Si el termostato no es, ¿la lámpara enciende?. ¿Gira el motor que lo mueve?. ¿Es un error de atasco por problemas en algún sensor?.
De todas formas, creo que el control de temperatura lo hace con el termistor. El termostato puede que sea sólo de seguridad.
¿Se llega a calentar algo el fusor?.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 25, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Pues eso es lo correcto. Inicialmente está cerrado, cuando el fusor alcanza su temperatura se abre el termostato y permanece un tiempo abierto hasta que se enfría lo suficiente y se vuelve a cerrar.
> ¿No especifica la inpresora cuál es el problema en el fusor?
> Si el termostato no es, ¿la lámpara enciende?. ¿Gira el motor que lo mueve?. ¿Es un error de atasco por problemas en algún sensor?.
> De todas formas, creo que el control de temperatura lo hace con el termistor. El termostato puede que sea sólo de seguridad.
> ¿Se llega a calentar algo el fusor?.



Si calienta (la lampara enciende), pero después de un rato empieza hacer un ruido como tac, tac, tac, en el área del fusor (supongo que es el termostato) y luego la impresora marca error (led rojo se enciende) el software dice que es el fusor (aunque no es para confiarse). 

El termostato ya no cierra después de haberlo calentado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Hola. Estoy reparando mi impresora láser y la misma me dice que hay un problema en el Fusor.
> Desarmo todo y encuentro el termostato del cual dudo, inicialmente esta cerrado y lo caliento con
> aire caliente (200°C) y este se abre, pero al retirar el calor ya no cierra ni hace nada mas.
> 
> ...



Si el fusor de la impresora *posee termistor* del tipo resistencia variable "NCR", es *este *mediante un TRIAC y la lógica de la máquina quién enciende/apaga la lámpara calefactora y el otro es un termostato de seguridad.  

También existen fusores que trabajan directo con el termostato, pero en ese caso *NO *poseen termistor.

Verifica que el TRIAC esté sano, normalmente se encuentra en la fuente de alimentación de la maquina.
Verifica que el Termistor esté sano, debido al constante roce con el rodillo fusor se puede gastar y deteriorar el elemento sensor, hasta ahora todos los que vi rondan un valor en frío de unos *470KΩ*
Verifica que el rodillo fusor esté sano, pintura de teflón, un cortocircuito entre termistor y rodillo fusor engaña a la lógica de control y da falsos errores. Esto sumado al termistor despellejado


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 26, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si el fusor de la impresora *posee termistor* del tipo resistencia variable "NCR", es *este *mediante un TRIAC y la lógica de la máquina quién enciende/apaga la lámpara calefactora y el otro es un termostato de seguridad.
> 
> También existen fusores que trabajan directo con el termostato, pero en ese caso *NO *poseen termistor.
> 
> ...



Seguiré comprobando. Pero el termostato nunca mas cerro y no se si ya estaba malo o lo dañe en la prueba. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Seguiré comprobando. Pero el termostato nunca mas cerro y no se si ya estaba malo o lo dañe en la prueba. Gracias.


Eso también es normal, si es un termostato de seguridad que no cierre mas es lógico.

Existe un Fogo-Procedimiento de reset _*"Poco ortodoxo" 🤦‍♂️ *_ para termostatos *NO *reseteables que consiste en tomar con una pinza el termostato de una de sus orejas y dar un golpe violento y seco contra algo sólido verificando que la parte que golpee sea el borde del termostato, en general un anillo de aluminio, eso en general provoca que el bimetálico se re-arme.

Realizado esto y *ANTES *de cualquier prueba verifica que el sistema de control de la lámpara funcione, caso contrario el termostato saltará nuevamente, el procedimiento "Chapucero" *NO *se puede repetir indefinidamente, sino solo unas pocas veces.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 26, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso también es normal, si es un termostato de seguridad que no cierre mas es lógico.



Creí que tenia que regresar a su estado de reposo ... entonces esta bueno?.

Medí el termistor y este es el resultado.


Termostato.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Creí que tenia que regresar a su estado de reposo ... entonces esta bueno?.
> 
> Medí el termistor y este es el resultado.


¿ Que significa eso en tu multímetro ?, ¿ Abierto ?

En caso afirmativo hay que realizar el Fogo-Procedimiento

*Edit:*
El termistor es muy sensible, el solo contacto con los dedos altera mucho el valor así que yo diría que está bien.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 26, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que significa eso en tu multímetro ?, ¿ Abierto ?
> 
> En caso afirmativo hay que realizar el Fogo-Procedimiento
> 
> ...



Significa abierto. Hice el Fogo- Procedimiento y funciono!!! deberías patentarlo je je je!! 
Entonces el termostato esta bueno ... así que a revisar el triac. Gracias

Termostato después del  Fogo-Procedimiento.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2020)

​Revisa el otro lado del termistor que no se encuentre despellejado por el roce, si se lo ve sano arma todo y veremos de comprobar el funcionamiento del fusor completo.
Cuando armes verifica que el termistor apoye correctamente sobre el rodillo de calor. Si no lo hace puedes torcer un poco las láminas del termistor.

*NO *enciendas la máquina.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 26, 2020)

El termistor parece estar bien, lo que veo es que esta un poco elevado con respecto al rodillo (no lo toca directamente). Le torceré  un
poco las laminas para que haga mejor contacto.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 26, 2020)

Creo que encontré un problema. Según el manual de servicio la lampara funciona con 120vac pero en el conector solo encuentro 36vac.
Ese voltaje sale a través de un triac, pero también de un rele, este ultimo si acciona. Lo raro es que retire el triac y lo probé en caliente y
esta bueno.

Ahora probare el opto triac.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El termistor parece estar bien, lo que veo es que esta un poco elevado con respecto al rodillo (no lo toca directamente). Le torceré  un
> poco las laminas para que haga mejor contacto. . . . .


Ese termistor posee buen aspecto, tampoco pases al extremo de excederte con la presión de contacto o el termistor/rodillo de calor durarán poco.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 27, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Ese voltaje sale a través de un triac, pero también de un rele, este ultimo si acciona.


¿Los contactos del relé están bien?. ¿Con el relé activado miden cerca de 0 ohmios?.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 27, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> ¿Los contactos del relé están bien?. ¿Con el relé activado miden cerca de 0 ohmios?.


El rele esta bien. Lo que no se es si la lampara se alimenta con 120vac constantes o ese voltaje varia en algún momento, porque en el conector de la misma solo hay 36vac. Hay un triac allí, pero esta bueno ...sigo investigando.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> El rele esta bien. Lo que no se es si la lampara se alimenta con 120vac constantes o ese voltaje varia en algún momento, porque en el conector de la misma solo hay 36vac. Hay un triac allí, pero esta bueno ...sigo investigando.


En máquinas chicas, 95% de los casos, la lámpara trabaja On/Off, en máquinas muy grandes el control se selecciona progresivo u On/Off, *NO *creo que sea el caso de tu máquina.

Si hay un TRIAC en el medio de tu circuito, las medidas de tensión con un multímetro convencional te darán erróneas, necesitas un multímetro True RMS, aunque uno de aguja puede dar una idea bastante correcta de valor


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 27, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> En máquinas chicas, 95% de los casos, la lámpara trabaja On/Off, en máquinas muy grandes el control se selecciona progresivo u On/Off, *NO *creo que sea el caso de tu máquina.
> 
> Si hay un TRIAC en el medio de tu circuito, las medidas de tensión con un multímetro convencional te darán erróneas, necesitas un multímetro True RMS, aunque uno de aguja puede dar una idea bastante correcta de valor



La impresora es Samsung ML2165W. Si la lampara trabaja on/off entonces ese es el problema (36vac en lugar de 120vac). Mi multimetro 
supuestamente si es TRUE RMS (UNI-T UT139C).

El triac lo probé en caliente ... 100% seguro que esta bueno. Creo que hay un problema con la señal de activación del mismo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 27, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> La impresora es Samsung ML2165W. Si la lampara trabaja on/off entonces ese es el problema (36vac en lugar de 120vac). Mi multimetro
> supuestamente si es TRUE RMS (UNI-T UT139C).
> 
> El triac lo probé en caliente ... 100% seguro que esta bueno. Creo que hay un problema con la señal de activación del mismo.


A modo de prueba coloca una lámpara (Iluminación) en paralelo con la de calefacción para verificar si enciende a pleno, solo durante unos pocos segundos.


----------



## Troglodita (Jun 28, 2020)

Según este manual de esa impresora, el fusor puede dar tres errores:






						Error Codes > Samsung > ML2165 > page 2
					






					printcopy.info
				




U1-2320 : Open Heat Error
U1-2330 : Low Heat Error
U1-2340 : Over Heat Error)".

¿Qué error es el que te da?.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 29, 2020)

Troglodita dijo:


> Según este manual de esa impresora, el fusor puede dar tres errores:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esos códigos son para un modelo que tiene Display; la mía no tiene. Solo se enciende un Led rojo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 29, 2020)

Descubrí que en este modelo la lampara no trabaja on/off sino que tiene control PWM para el triac.
Así que es normal encontrar valores diferentes de 120vac. 

Parece que la electrónica esta bien. Solo queda que la propia lampara esta mala o es un problema de
firmware. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 29, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Descubrí que en este modelo la lampara no trabaja on/off sino que tiene control PWM para el triac.
> Así que es normal encontrar valores diferentes de 120vac.
> 
> Parece que la electrónica esta bien. Solo queda que la propia lampara esta mala o es un problema de
> firmware. Gracias por la ayuda.


Mmmmm, esas lámparas son muy confiables.
Si estuviera en mal estado se vería con algunas ampollas o negra por dentro. ¿ Es tu caso ?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jun 30, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mmmmm, esas lámparas son muy confiables.
> Si estuviera en mal estado se vería con algunas ampollas o negra por dentro. ¿ Es tu caso ?


¡Vaya! no lo sabia... entonces revisare otras cosas (es la primera impresora que intento reparar). Ahora  reviso la tarjeta lógica. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 30, 2020)

Algo que *SI *falla y olvidé mencionar es el conexionado a la lámpara, chapitas de cobre o latón que se recalientan y degradan perdiendo calidad/cualidades de conducción, esto incluye los terminales de la propia lámpara.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 1, 2020)

Después de tanto investigar y probar por fin pude reparar la impresora. Analizando el led del error (led en rojo) determine que se trata de un problema en la detección de la temperatura de la lampara así que me concentre en esta parte.

El encargado de esa tarea es el termistor el cual parecía estar funcionando, pero si no era él entonces era algo que tuviera relación con él.
Comencé entonces a revisar desde el conector del mismo en la placa lógica. Vi que hay un circuito con lo que parece ser un OPAM LM393.

Imagine que podría reemplazar el termistor (por el momento) por un simple potenciometro, así que use un POT de 100k y lo solde al conector del termistor (retirándolo previamente). Con el voltimetro empecé a medir en cada pin del LM393 (no estoy seguro si es este IC) y al mover el POT de un lado a otro no note ninguna actividad en el. Había voltajes pero ninguno se movía.

Era raro que eso pasara, así que decidí resoldar toda esa parte que tiene el IC. Conecte todo y movi el POT otra vez y entonces ahora note que en un pin del IC el voltaje cambia de 0.5 a 3.1v como se ve en la imagen. No tengo diagrama, por lo que no se que configuración tiene ese IC.




Después de resoldar también note que el Led cambio de rojo (error) a verde (normal) y después de un rato se ilumino otro Led azul (stand by).




Conecte todo he hice una prueba de impresión que salió "exitosa" note que hay un pequeño defecto en la impresión como un fantasma de la imagen original en la parte inferior (casi no se ve pero ahí esta) según el manual dice que puede haber un problema con el alto voltaje o que el cartucho esta defectuoso.



¡Gracias a todos en especial a Fogonazo por la ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Después de tanto investigar y probar por fin pude reparar la impresora. Analizando el led del error (led en rojo) determine que se trata de un problema en la detección de la temperatura de la lampara así que me concentre en esta parte.
> 
> El encargado de esa tarea es el termistor el cual parecía estar funcionando, pero si no era él entonces era algo que tuviera relación con él.
> Comencé entonces a revisar desde el conector del mismo en la placa lógica. Vi que hay un circuito con lo que parece ser un OPAM LM393.
> ...



*  ¡ Felicitaciones !*​
El fondo (Fantasma) puede provenir de mugre que se pegó al rodillo de calor al trabajar fuera de temperatura o cilindro fotoconductor en mal estado.
En el primer caso se va con solo sacar algunas impresiones.
En el segundo hay que cambiar el cartucho de tóner, o la unidad de imagen dependiendo de la máquina.

Si te animas, podrías reciclar el cartucho o la unidad de imagen reemplazando solo el cilindro (Drum) 
¿ Que marca y modelo es la maq. ?


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 1, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si te animas, podrías reciclar el cartucho o la unidad de imagen reemplazando solo el cilindro (Drum)​¿ Que marca y modelo es la maq. ?



Limpiare los cilindros a ver si se soluciona el efecto fantasma. La maquina es Samsung ML2165W.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2020)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Limpiare los cilindros a ver si se soluciona el efecto fantasma. La maquina es Samsung ML2165W.


Esa maq. no la conozco   no trabajo con línea Samsung

Antes de limpiar nada saca unas 4 impresiones en blanco y mira que ocurre


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 1, 2020)

Limpie los cilindros y los contactos del alto voltaje y parece que funciono. En esta nueva impresión ya no aparece el efecto fantasma.


----------

